#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Why global English may mean the end of English as a Foreign Language

## Neo

Not a teaching resource, but of interest to English language teachers and anyone interested in the changing position of English as the predominant world language. 

Published by the British Council in 2006 the full pdf can be downloaded here: English Next 2006 - English language research - British Council 




> The growth of the use of English as the worlds primary
> language for international communication has obviously
> been continuing for several decades. But even as the
> number of English speakers expands further there are signs
> that the global predominance of the language may fade
> within the foreseeable future.
> 
> Complex international, economic, technological and
> cultural changes could start to diminish the leading position
> ...

----------

